# hinged wheels for a bench



## waif69 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a bit stuck, so I figured I would bring this to the group. I am designing a reloading bench 2'd x 2'w. The issue is that when I am using it it needs to be solid on the floor, but I have to be able to move it when I am done between a shelving unit and a wall. I figured that if it were to have casters that could hinge or retract out of the way when I am using it, then easily rotate or extend under the bench when I need to put it away. I have come up with a couple of design ideas, attached. Please provide feedback on these. I have issue with all the designs presented, but am out of ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Work Table and Clamp Cart

=======


----------



## waif69 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm having a hard time figuring out how the wheels lower down and lock in place, from that picture.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's best to get the DVD,, but it works off a rope, see the rope in the picture.it's a very neat ..

======


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

How about adapt the idea from a Wood Magazine mobile tool base? It basically has the casters mounted on a hinged piece of wood, and you rotate a handle to make the casters go up or down. The lever has the hole offset from center so it works like a cam.

You could build it from the picture, but attached is a link to the plan:

Roll-Around Tool Base Woodworking Plan LINK


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

There have been a multitude of mobile base ideas presented on this forum and at Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum

Many of these ideas offer a practical solution to what you want. 

EDIT: I edited this post because I misunderstood your question the first time I read it. Duh!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Heres a website that will give you some ideas...
» 15 Free Mobile Base Plans: Put Your Power Tools on Wheels - ToolCrib.com Blog
I built #5 and although it needs refining (when the weather gets warmer) it does allow my bandsaw to be moved around. 
Here is a cheap kit that you may be able to asapt for your needs...
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

try this. i built one for my ts.

YouTube - Tablesaw Outfeed Table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a neat one Levon  thanks for the video..

=======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

your welcome BobJ,

it works great, it does take a little time to build but worth it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Levon that is great! I can see that being a future project for my shop. Thanks!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

this is what I use. All my workshop is mobile.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb, you have to sized t to your ts. i have it sized for the 3660 and have all the dimensions. if you decide to build it. i know you have the 3660 too.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Levon I'll let you know when that project comes up.


----------

